# cashless transaction only please



## ksk2000 (May 10, 2016)

as a passenger, the reason i use the uber app is for the convenience of having a cashless transaction that is linked to a pre selected card to debit out of. Uber as a business is smart for not allowing you guys to ask for tips or including that on the apps. If that was required I don't see the difference between you guys and calling a regular cab. I take uber cause of the convenience not to save a few bucks. In the area where i live ubers actually more exp then calling a black cab. Although with surge pricing uber is more exp i do it cause it is convenient. That is the method that the uber used to grab its market share. If they were to go back on that, there would be a substantial drop in customer base and revenue...which equates to no jobs for you. You should be happy that uber is giving you an option to make extra money in which u would never have had the opportunity. I hate these tip jars everywhere. All of americans, esp the millinium generation want to take for nothing and feel entitled. I'm only 38 myself but i have the complete opposite attitude of the youngsters these days. Its a big problem in our society. If you are unhappy with uber cause of no tipping, then you can choose not to work and make the extra money....simple as that. I have cars and can drive uber too if i please, but for me there's no value in it. It's not worth it for me..and I choose only to be a passenger for now. If things get out of hand i might go back to the black cabs. For the people that are saying that asking nicely won't offend anyone..you are wrong...because someone with strong opinions like me will report you right away. To sum it up, just be thankful that you have a job. There are many other less fortunate people out there. Becareful for what you ask for, because sometimes you might get it.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

So whats the problem here?
You don't want to tip? Is that it?
OK, fine....
Don't tip. Tips are never required, mandatory or whatever. 
It's OK, really it is.

After all it is your money, you decide what to do with it.


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

We're lucky he let us reply to his post...


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

ksk2000 said:


> the millinium generation


Lol what?



ksk2000 said:


> want to take for nothing and feel entitled


I hardly find ferrying people around burning your car into the ground, and being safe about it to be "nothing."



ksk2000 said:


> I'm only 38 myself but i have the complete opposite attitude of the youngsters these days


Right. Everyone in your age range rocks! {insert rock star hand gesture here}


----------



## Travistie (May 11, 2016)

hi!!!! i feel great being able to drive and make extra cash apart from my mcddiees job. one guy told me he say..here take this 10bux cuz he say i needed itwaay mote than....wow!!!!!! i say nothank u sir uber will fire me if i take that...he got mad and slam door...what did i do?..oh welll....


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

ksk2000 said:


> *1. *as a passenger, the reason i use the uber app is for the convenience of having a cashless transaction that is linked to a pre selected card to debit out of.
> 
> *2. *Uber as a business is smart for not allowing you guys to ask for tips or including that on the apps.
> 
> ...


1. Yup, that is why many people use it. In fact, that is one reason that many people will use it to summon a regular taxi, in markets where Uber offers taxis, such as mine.

2. If that is so, perhaps you could explain to me why Uber allows for it on the Uber Taxi level, in markets where Uber offers taxis?

3. There _*ain't none, that's why*_.

4. Convenience seems to be the ruling factor in this market, as well. I do not know how many times that I have picked up a street hail that was in the process of summoning some sort of Uber or Lyft, saw me, put up the hand and logged out of the Uber application. I had two to-day. In fact, I will offer to allow those street hails to "pay with Uber" so that they can have the "seamless" transaction or e-Mailed receipt, if they want. I had one take me up on it, to-day. I keep the Uber Trade Dress on the dashboard and people can see my Uberfone, as well. If they ask, I offer them the opportunity to "pay with Uber", if they want those conveniences.

5. This one gets you the "HUH?" button.

6. Thank you, Mr. Buckley.

7. Ignore them, if you do not like them.

8. The only problem, of which I am aware, at least, that you can solve by walking away from it is alcohol and drug addiction. Every other problem, you solve by working to remedy it.

9. Are taxicabs black in New Jersey? Do you tip cab drivers? If you do, why not tip Uber drivers? What does an Uber driver do that is different from a cab?..........other than the window dressing, such as the meter and hack licence.........................

10. Report away. The settlements in California and Massachusetts have given rise to a national policy that permits Uber drivers to solicit tips. If you do not want to tip, do not.

11. Again, Mr. Buckley, thank you for your "words of wisdom".



lyft_audi said:


> We're lucky he let us reply to his post...


That certainly is the paternalistic attitude of the Original Poster. ............and who said that Horatio Alger was dead?


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

ksk2000 said:


> All of americans, esp the millinium generation want to take for nothing and feel entitled. I'm only 38 myself but i have the complete opposite attitude of the youngsters these days. Its a big problem in our society. If you are unhappy with uber cause of no tipping, then you can choose not to work and make the extra money....simple as that. I have cars and can drive uber too if i please, but for me there's no value in it. It's not worth it for me..and I choose only to be a passenger for now. I


I don't think the problem with Uber is specifically the lack of tipping, but instead the general lack of cash which drivers can realistically count on earning.

The idea of ride sharing hasn't been around for very long, its still sorting out.

As far as snitching on people to Uber for soliciting , do as you like, but that kind of thing has a tendency to come back and bite you in the ass. You don't know when you'll see that man again- in a totally different circumstance


----------



## ksk2000 (May 10, 2016)

uber was built up with the brand identity of cashless and tipless. If that goes away I can guarantee you that uber will be out of business. Why do you ask? First off the uber price even without tips is actually more or on par with the black cab co here that serve local transportation...yea you could call them limo services. Now with this surge pricing being out of control, its alot more pricier. I don't mind paying the same amount or a bit more for the conveneince, but I do mind paying a substantial amount more over a regular taxi on a consistent basis. There is a tradeoff, and at some point I will just stop using uber. It seems uber is doing a terrible job keeping both the drivers and the customers happy. You guys complain about the rate cuts, but as a consumer, I've only seen increases. How is that possible? I'm sure i'm not the only one thinking this. Just be grateful you are able to make additional income in this terrible economy.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

ksk2000 said:


> I'm sure i'm not the only one thinking this. Just be grateful you are able to make additional income in this terrible economy.


the economy isn't really that terrible, and the amount of $$ available to be made by uber drivers isn't very much

The one thing Uber is good at doing is recruiting new drivers to sacrifice their vehicles for the cause. Their ads have been very successful, more so than I would have expected.

When I was driving a cab in Pittsburgh in the 90's when our economy was moribund, I'd work a few nights a week and make 100-150 usually without much problems. YC could never get enough guys to lease cabs. All cash, no 1099's , YC made no report to the IRS as they didn't pay you a dime.

The Uber drivers situation just doesn't yield as much income


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

New member. Troll alert.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

I don't think he likes us...


----------



## ksk2000 (May 10, 2016)

its not about liking...its about business..I'm trying to help you help yourself. 

You guys are all crying poverty, yet i had a uber driver that was bragging about how much money he was making and that he was able to buy an investment property with the uber money. I guess he knows what hes doing.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

ksk2000 said:


> i had a uber driver that was bragging about how much money he was making and that he was able to buy an investment property with the uber money. I guess he knows what hes doing


That driver told you a true story he made up. 
SMH...


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Jufkii said:


> New member. Troll alert.


..........either that or Ubershill........................the "wall of text" is often a giveaway for one or both...........................



Backdash said:


> I don't think he likes us...


I do not, either.



ksk2000 said:


> i had a uber driver that was bragging about how much money he was making and that he was able to buy an investment property with the uber money. I guess he knows what hes doing.


*^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/*



Backdash said:


> That driver told you a true story he made up.
> SMH...


One thing that I noticed very shortly after the debut of the TNCs was that the drivers were falling into patterns similar to those shown by cab and limousine drivers for years. Cab and limousine drivers tell many stories, but the largest three are (in ascending order):

1. How little they earn (to the tax authorities, regulators and legislators).

2. How much they earn (to everyone else, whether he wants to listen, or not).

ANNNNNNNNNNND, NOW! The tallest tale of them all:

3. How many "Close Encounters of the Best Kind" they have with their female passengers.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

ksk2000 said:


> as a passenger, the reason i use the uber app is for the convenience of having a cashless transaction that is linked to a pre selected card to debit out of. Uber as a business is smart for not allowing you guys to ask for tips or including that on the apps. If that was required I don't see the difference between you guys and calling a regular cab. I take uber cause of the convenience not to save a few bucks. In the area where i live ubers actually more exp then calling a black cab. Although with surge pricing uber is more exp i do it cause it is convenient. That is the method that the uber used to grab its market share. If they were to go back on that, there would be a substantial drop in customer base and revenue...which equates to no jobs for you. You should be happy that uber is giving you an option to make extra money in which u would never have had the opportunity. I hate these tip jars everywhere. All of americans, esp the millinium generation want to take for nothing and feel entitled. I'm only 38 myself but i have the complete opposite attitude of the youngsters these days. Its a big problem in our society. If you are unhappy with uber cause of no tipping, then you can choose not to work and make the extra money....simple as that. I have cars and can drive uber too if i please, but for me there's no value in it. It's not worth it for me..and I choose only to be a passenger for now. If things get out of hand i might go back to the black cabs. For the people that are saying that asking nicely won't offend anyone..you are wrong...because someone with strong opinions like me will report you right away. To sum it up, just be thankful that you have a job. There are many other less fortunate people out there. Becareful for what you ask for, because sometimes you might get it.


Is this "glados" reincarnated? All right I think this troll got a decent meal out of us. Who wants to give him dessert?


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

lyft_audi said:


> We're lucky he let us reply to his post...


Yeah. Can't you smell the condescension, entitlement, and privilege?


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

ksk2000 said:


> its not about liking...its about business..I'm trying to help you help yourself.
> 
> You guys are all crying poverty, yet i had a uber driver that was bragging about how much money he was making and that he was able to buy an investment property with the uber money. I guess he knows what hes doing.


You are as gullible as you are cheap and dishonest. You are swell at trolling, though. I hope you get paid for that.


----------



## AceManShow (Sep 24, 2015)

Greguzzi said:


> Yeah. Can't you smell the condescension, entitlement, and privilege?


He's trolling, don't feed the T R O L L


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

He might be on "glados's" payroll. Looks like the typical hit-run troll.


----------



## ksk2000 (May 10, 2016)

bottom line is i'm not that thrilled with uber and u guys aren't too....they must be doing something wrong. I'm paying more and you guys are supposedly getting paid less.


----------



## AceManShow (Sep 24, 2015)

ksk2000 said:


> bottom line is i'm not that thrilled with uber and u guys aren't too....they must be doing something wrong. I'm paying more and you guys are supposedly getting paid less.


OMG.

The trolling continues.. LMAO


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

ugggh...what a load of crap from someone that has no idea what they are talking about.


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

ksk2000 said:


> If you are unhappy with uber cause of no tipping, then you can choose not to work and make the extra money....simple as that. .


I suppose this line of thought could apply to all the women unhappy with the fact that, statistically, they make less than men...they should just choose not to work. Simple as that


----------



## PeterNorth (Apr 4, 2016)

ksk2000 said:


> All of americans, esp the millinium generation want to take for nothing and feel entitled.


I am willing to bet your rating is below 4.7.

I love how you think the "millennials" are so self entitled when they are asking for tips. When you, yourself chooses Uber, a platform that is so cheap at the expense of the drivers who drive your sorry ass around.

Don't tip... keep the way you are. Eventually you'll get weeded out.


----------



## Uruber (Apr 18, 2016)

Here we go again with the BS excuse that they tell them self to justify being cheap low lives passengers.
I think you got it all wrong, we do not have to stop driving for Uber because people like you don't want to tip, it is YOU whom has to stop using the system. Let me put you an example, if your favorite restaurant will come with a policy of no more credit cards, we only accept cash from now on! You will have 2 simple options right there, you will stop eating at your favorite restaurant and stay in your " cashless" possition or you will have to adjust and carry cash everytime you go eat there, simple as that, you can't tell " oh well if you don't accept more credit cards you need to close the restaurant" lol who do you think you are?


----------



## JJ/Uber/Miami (Jun 24, 2015)

ksk2000 said:


> as a passenger, the reason i use the uber app is for the convenience of having a cashless transaction that is linked to a pre selected card to debit out of. Uber as a business is smart for not allowing you guys to ask for tips or including that on the apps. If that was required I don't see the difference between you guys and calling a regular cab. I take uber cause of the convenience not to save a few bucks. In the area where i live ubers actually more exp then calling a black cab. Although with surge pricing uber is more exp i do it cause it is convenient. That is the method that the uber used to grab its market share. If they were to go back on that, there would be a substantial drop in customer base and revenue...which equates to no jobs for you. You should be happy that uber is giving you an option to make extra money in which u would never have had the opportunity. I hate these tip jars everywhere. All of americans, esp the millinium generation want to take for nothing and feel entitled. I'm only 38 myself but i have the complete opposite attitude of the youngsters these days. Its a big problem in our society. If you are unhappy with uber cause of no tipping, then you can choose not to work and make the extra money....simple as that. I have cars and can drive uber too if i please, but for me there's no value in it. It's not worth it for me..and I choose only to be a passenger for now. If things get out of hand i might go back to the black cabs. For the people that are saying that asking nicely won't offend anyone..you are wrong...because someone with strong opinions like me will report you right away. To sum it up, just be thankful that you have a job. There are many other less fortunate people out there. Becareful for what you ask for, because sometimes you might get it.


OH NO HE DIDN'T !!!!!


----------



## ksk2000 (May 10, 2016)

PeterNorth said:


> You're an idiot. I am willing to bet your rating is below 4.7.
> 
> I love how you think the "millennials" are so self entitled when they are asking for tips. When you, yourself chooses Uber, a platform that is so cheap at the expense of the drivers who drive your sorry ass around.
> 
> Don't tip... keep the way you are. Eventually you'll get weeded out.


first off uber is not that cheap...if you were paying attention to my postings. Its funny you say at the expense..you guys choose to do it to make extra money prob because you need it. ..ur not doing it out of charity. Choosing to use uber doesn't mean i am cheap, nor need to use it. If you paid attention you would already know that i use it cause of convenience...It's people like me that add up to your living so I wouldn't be spiteful of me or other customers who are expresssing an opinion. I'm expressing one just like you are...the only difference is im not attacking you. You don't get anywhere in life by being spiteful and hating on others.

And i don't care what my rating is, im a customer not a driver. To me it doesn't matter...to you it does matter.

If you ever ran a business before you would know customers come first...you have to adjust not the other way around.


----------



## uberxtreme (Jan 15, 2015)

ksk2000 said:


> first off uber is not that cheap...if you were paying attention to my postings. Its funny you say at the expense..you guys choose to do it to make extra money prob because you need it. ..ur not doing it out of charity. Choosing to use uber doesn't mean i am cheap, nor need to use it. If you paid attention you would already know that i use it cause of convenience...It's people like me that add up to your living so I wouldn't be spiteful of me or other customers who are expresssing an opinion. I'm expressing one just like you are...the only difference is im not attacking you. You don't get anywhere in life by being spiteful and hating on others.
> 
> And i don't care what my rating is, im a customer not a driver. To me it doesn't matter...to you it does matter.
> 
> If you ever ran a business before you would know customers come first...you have to adjust not the other way around.


Basically anyone that doesn't tip gets a 3 or less stars from me and a lot of uber driver do this

and I don't pick up anyone lower then 4.7 rating unless is 4 X surge or something a lot of drivers do this

Sooner later your rating will be lower to a point where no one besides the ones with shitty cars fake insurances or don't speak English pick you up. Your quality of service will be lowered by each uber driver you don't trip even the ones not asking you for anything

If your not cheap why not just buy a car?


----------



## JJ/Uber/Miami (Jun 24, 2015)

ksk2000 said:


> Don't call me cheap, cause i make more in one hour what you guys make in one month of driving


OK, I won't call you cheap, but you are what you are. If you make that much money and have the means to tip, but just choose not to, isn't that the very definition of cheap ??

Then you have the nerve to come onto this website trying to incite and insult drivers with your ridiculous position. WOW....

Not only are you cheap, but cruel as well. Somebody did not do a good job of raising you Mister. I'm a passenger as well and while the cashless transactions are convenient, it would never even occur to me NOT to tip. Mama and Daddy always said to tip people who serve you. But that's just how I was raised.


----------



## ksk2000 (May 10, 2016)

JJ/Uber/Miami said:


> OK, I won't call you cheap, but you are what you are. If you make that much money and have the means to tip, but just choose not to, isn't that the very definition of cheap ??
> 
> Then you have the nerve to come onto this website trying to incite and insult drivers with your ridiculous position. WOW....
> 
> Not only are you cheap, but cruel as well. Somebody did not do a good job of raising you Mister. I'm a passenger as well and while the cashless transactions are convenient, it would never even occur to me NOT to tip. Mama and Daddy always said to tip people who serve you. But that's just how I was raised.


thats the difference between the 99% and 1%...its not about how much money you make..how you manage it. If you read my other posts when people are deserving i go way above and beyond. A tip shouldn't be given just for doing a job that you signed up for. Everyone has their hand out. There is not difference between a homeless man panhandling and those tip jars. How is it different?


----------



## ksk2000 (May 10, 2016)

Jake1326 said:


> WRONG kid. If YOU ever ran a business (I have sold 2 of mine for a profit) you would know it is not the customers...... it is PROFIT. For me, my route driver came first. If he was happy, he would fill all of the racks and I would get sales. More sales and being nice to the store managers or the kids putting up more items at night. NOT OUR END CUSTOMERS got me better placement by the checkout that gave me more money. NONE of this is important without knowing your bottom line. Again....... PROFIT. Losing money....... screw the customers. *Then the most important is my wife and children if I can not adjust my business model to return back to profitability*.
> 
> Off my MBA soapbox.


if you really ran a business you would know profit comes from customers...are you sure you ran businesses before? Dude, you don't have to nitpick at everything...i know what you're saying. I wish you well with your future endeavors


----------



## ksk2000 (May 10, 2016)

uberxtreme said:


> Basically anyone that doesn't tip gets a 3 or less stars from me and a lot of uber driver do this
> 
> and I don't pick up anyone lower then 4.7 rating unless is 4 X surge or something a lot of drivers do this
> 
> ...


thats great for you...just keep picking up your dream customers. Frankly, i don't care if obama himself picks me up, or if you speak 10 different languages. To us customers there is no diff. Unless you're picking me up in a ferrari, i don't care the preference of cars. I have my own cars for that purpose. I've been picked up by immigrants that don't speak much english. They deserve to make a living too. I'm not like u, won't rate them low out of spite cause they don't converse w me.


----------



## UberReallySucks (Jul 17, 2015)

ksk2000 said:


> uber was built up with the brand identity of cashless and tipless. If that goes away I can guarantee you that uber will be out of business. Why do you ask? First off the uber price even without tips is actually more or on par with the black cab co here that serve local transportation...yea you could call them limo services. Now with this surge pricing being out of control, its alot more pricier. I don't mind paying the same amount or a bit more for the conveneince, but I do mind paying a substantial amount more over a regular taxi on a consistent basis. There is a tradeoff, and at some point I will just stop using uber. It seems uber is doing a terrible job keeping both the drivers and the customers happy. You guys complain about the rate cuts, but as a consumer, I've only seen increases. How is that possible? I'm sure i'm not the only one thinking this. Just be grateful you are able to make additional income in this terrible economy.


_
Cashless maybe not tipless. Decent people always tip when they know they are receiving a service...._


----------



## UberReallySucks (Jul 17, 2015)

_"First off the uber price even without tips is actually more or on par with the black cab co here that serve local transportation."

A car service will cost you $ 40 to $ 60 from anywhere in the city to the airport while an Uber ride will run you $ 15. How is that more or on par 
you "plick"?_

_"Now with this surge pricing being out of control, its a lot more pricier..... but I do mind paying a substantial amount more over a regular taxi on a consistent basis."_

_That's when you deservingly get ubered you self entitled "plick"._


----------



## ksk2000 (May 10, 2016)

Jake1326 said:


> *Don't call me cheap, cause i make more in one hour what you guys make in one month of driving. So i must be doing something right. huh.
> *
> Want to compare the size of your **** (body part) er.... paycheck? Look at the photo and see the Uber People up and look out my window in the back yard of the country club that I live on. You in your apartment and me in my house...... Sure sunshine. People that maybe don't have the so called money you claim you make but have way richer lives rather than troll in the forum. I am retired and love to drive. It is not wrong to desire or discuss working conditions or any topic in a specific forum for Uber Drivers. What is wrong is trying to come here making claims you can not prove speaking BS and only trying to upset people. This is the best laugh at an attempt to troll I have seen in a long time. Get out from under Travis's desk and thank whatever your believe in you got one of those 15/hour Mickey D jobs.
> View attachment 40813


Haha good for you....should i show you the view of the manhattan skyline? Obviously you are not that smart. I came on to express my opinions. Its you who attacked me. Jake, I'm glad your retired...but are you really retired if you're driving around strangers to make extra bucks? Sure I like to drive too, I belong to many driving clubs in this area. But liking driving and driving others around to make money are two diff things. Retirement is about enjoying time without money restrictions. If you are working cause you need a couple extra bucks I don't blame you. I know its a very tough economy out there. I'm not here to judge you. However, theres no need to compare but since you brought it up , I"m sure ur country club house is the price of my parking spaces in my condo that i live in(this is not meant to be sarcastic or a joke), Again, its hard to compare cause your $90 a square ft in ur area is not going to be a fair comparison to my $470 sq ft over here. Why would you come on here as a "successful and retired businessman" to try to one up a 38 yr old "kid"...SMH. LOL


----------



## ksk2000 (May 10, 2016)

UberReallySucks said:


> _"First off the uber price even without tips is actually more or on par with the black cab co here that serve local transportation."
> 
> A car service will cost you $ 40 to $ 60 from anywhere in the city to the airport while an Uber ride will run you $ 15. How is that more or on par
> you "plick"?_
> ...


which airport you plick.....18 saeki ya. the tolls here in ny to get to the airport is $40. not possible...maybe in your fantasy land.


----------



## JJ/Uber/Miami (Jun 24, 2015)

ksk2000 said:


> A tip shouldn't be given just for doing a job that you signed up for


That is ridiculous reasoning. While I agree that reward should be primarily based upon merit, it should not be out of the realm of consideration just because a person voluntarily does a job. Everyone voluntarily does their job, as there is no gun being put to your head to do anything. That's like saying you don't deserve a raise because you signed up to make the company a huge profit with your idea, but they are going to keep 100% of it based upon your free will in joining the company. I bet you wouldn't appreciate that little turn of events one bit.

It's really funny how people can be downright arrogant when it comes to the plight of others in a bad situation, but when it hits them all of a sudden it becomes an issue. Good luck with that mentality Pal !!!!


----------



## UberReallySucks (Jul 17, 2015)

ksk2000 said:


> which airport you plick.....18 saeki ya. the tolls here in ny to get to the airport is $40. not possible...maybe in your fantasy land.


_Sample Rates From Manhattan 
JFK Airport, NY_

_Uber $25_
_ Dial 7 Car service Sedan - $62 _
_Here you go you cheap non-tipping plick!_


----------



## ksk2000 (May 10, 2016)

UberReallySucks said:


> _Sample Rates From Manhattan
> JFK Airport, NY_
> 
> _Uber $25_
> ...


son you don't even live in this area so quit it....a 15 minute uber from nyc to my place cost me $62,.>SMH...get out of your fantasy world. why would someone drive for $25 if tolls are $40. Maybe you? You need to rethink this business then.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

UberReallySucks said:


> _Sample Rates From Manhattan
> JFK Airport, NY_
> 
> _Uber $25_
> ...


My residence is Lawrenceville to Pittsburgh Int'l Airport is $27 by Uber X, $42 by Yellow Cab. The cab driver expects a tip. That's why people use Uber.


----------



## ksk2000 (May 10, 2016)

JJ/Uber/Miami said:


> That is ridiculous reasoning. While I agree that reward should be primarily based upon merit, it should not be out of the realm of consideration just because a person voluntarily does a job. Everyone voluntarily does their job, as there is no gun being put to your head to do anything. That's like saying you don't deserve a raise because you signed up to make the company a huge profit with your idea, but they are going to keep 100% of it based upon your free will in joining the company. I bet you wouldn't appreciate that little turn of events one bit.
> 
> It's really funny how people can be downright arrogant when it comes to the plight of others in a bad situation, but when it hits them all of a sudden it becomes an issue. Good luck with that mentality Pal !!!!


sure, you can just think that i had it easier then u..if that makes you feel better. Everyone starts somewhere. I don't need to feel bad for anyone in a worse situation cause i was there at one point in my life. As a matter of fact ur right, its hard to respect people that don't try to better their situation. The difference is i decided i want to break out of it instead of complaining and hating. I have friends that make a few million dollars in a few weeks time just working on one project. Yea, but i dont hate on them. If anything it motivates me to step it up. Take your own advice pal.

BTW if you're going to use an analogy...i recommend you use one that makes actual sense. Someone generating huge profits for a co is his doing. Profit was generated due to his work and talent. He can not be easily replaced. Driving for uber is no exp or talent required. Its not apples to apples....and i think you know that, but you're trying to rationalize.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

ksk2000 said:


> a 15 minute uber from nyc to my place cost me $62





ksk2000 said:


> why would someone drive for $25 if tolls are $40.


----------



## ksk2000 (May 10, 2016)

youre in the boonies in central jersery...i grew up in princeton...u can't compare uber central jersey to north jersey and nyc prices. I'm sure cabbies expect a tip because its their profession ...thats why uber was created to give them competition with a cashless transaction utilizing non professionals. The point of this whole post...smh


----------



## UberReallySucks (Jul 17, 2015)

ksk2000 said:


> son you don't even live in this area so quit it....a 15 minute uber from nyc to my place cost me $62,.>SMH...get out of your fantasy world. why would someone drive for $25 if tolls are $40. Maybe you? You need to rethink this business then.


_Tolls are charged in addition to the drive you smaart ass plick ... that's how come you got charged $ 62.... toll charges are used to pay toll and are not included in that quote .... I hope you get ubered @ a 12X surge one day, that way you'll pay $ 340 for that same ride plus the toll cause ppl like u deserve it!_


----------



## ksk2000 (May 10, 2016)

UberReallySucks said:


> _Tolls are charged in addition to the drive you smaart ass plick ... that's how come you got charged $ 62.... toll charges are used to pay toll and are not included in that quote .... I hope you get ubered @ a 12X surge one day, that way you'll pay $ 340 for that same ride plus the toll cause ppl like u deserve it!_


god doesn't reward those that wish harm upon others.


----------



## UberReallySucks (Jul 17, 2015)

ksk2000 said:


> god doesn't reward those that wish harm upon others.


lol you're a funny guy!!!


----------



## ksk2000 (May 10, 2016)

ac


UberReallySucks said:


> _Tolls are charged in addition to the drive you smaart ass plick ... that's how come you got charged $ 62.... toll charges are used to pay toll and are not included in that quote .... I hope you get ubered @ a 12X surge one day, that way you'll pay $ 340 for that same ride plus the toll cause ppl like u deserve it!_[/QUOTEi
> 
> You should know how the tolls work here in nj and ny before you speak. There is no toll to go from ny to NJ. so him charging $62 is all him no tolls. MOst ny cabs will charge toll because they are coming back into the city. In uber drivers case they are prob not coming back. So without you being a math majpr can you put the numbers together now. end of conversation


----------



## JJ/Uber/Miami (Jun 24, 2015)

ksk2000 said:


> BTW if you're going to use an analogy...i recommend you use one that makes actual sense. Someone generating huge profits for a co is his doing. Profit was generated due to his work and talent.


I'm not rationalizing anything and my analogy makes perfect sense. Are drivers not generating HUGE profits for Uber by using their own vehicles while absorbing ALL expenses on themselves ?? You tell me how that is any different from the parallel you just described. Profits are profits, whether they originate from a lone genius idea or a work force of thousands.

This has nothing to do with you having had it easier or those who have had to struggle a little more. It doesn't matter. But it is about your elitist attitude in thinking that just because people work in service industry jobs it is because they have not tried harder enough in life to educate or better themselves. Or that because certain circumstances exist extra compensation should not be forthcoming.Seems to me your the one trying to rationalize away your cheap and entitled attitude.

BTW, "cashless" does not mean "tipless". Those are two totally separate transactions. While your ride is paid for using your credit/debit card, it still does not stop you from taking out a 5 to thank your driver with. But like I said before, your upbringing leaves a lot to be desired, so I will just chalk the attitude up to environmental indoctrination. Moron much ?!?!


----------



## JJ/Uber/Miami (Jun 24, 2015)

ksk2000 said:


> god doesn't reward those that wish harm upon others.


When a person like you utters a statement like that, it makes Atheism seem a bit more palatable.


----------



## UberReallySucks (Jul 17, 2015)

JJ/Uber/Miami said:


> When a person like you utters a statement like that, it makes Atheism seem a bit more palatable.


_Man, this genius can't even grasp the concept that tolls are additional charges .... he keeps saying tolls no tolls, my uber ride cost me this much. Toll fees are not charged by the Uber system until you go through the actual toll. When possible, you do have the option to ask not tell your driver as this moron would most likely do, to avoid toll and take an alternate route... You can also take a route that involves partial toll and you only get charged for the portion used.

Uber X rates in NYC are as follows: (which by the way are the best that Ive seen so far)

Base Fare
$2.55
+
Per Minute
$0.35
+
Per Mile
$1.75
Minimum Fare
$7.00
Cancellation Fee
$10.00

And NO those don't include toll!_


----------



## ksk2000 (May 10, 2016)

UberReallySucks said:


> _Man, this genius can't even grasp the concept that tolls are additional charges .... he keeps saying tolls no tolls, my uber ride cost me this much. Toll fees are not charged by the Uber system until you go through the actual toll. When possible, you do have the option to ask not tell your driver as this moron would most likely do, to avoid toll and take an alternate route... You can also take a route that involves partial toll and you only get charged for the portion used.
> 
> Uber X rates in NYC are as follows: (which by the way are the best that Ive seen so far)
> 
> ...


man you're clueless what part of no toll going into nj don't u understand. why don't you google toll charges crossing GWb from nyc to NJ...smh...I even laid it clearly out for you and you still trying to nitpick to keep arguing. You on the other part of the country trying to tell me how it is living here....ur googling isn't everything. Theres no point in arguing...its like me trying to tell you how to live in san diego....SMH i hope you make alot of money. its like talking to a wall SON.


----------



## ksk2000 (May 10, 2016)

JJ/Uber/Miami said:


> I'm not rationalizing anything and my analogy makes perfect sense. Are drivers not generating HUGE profits for Uber by using their own vehicles while absorbing ALL expenses on themselves ?? You tell me how that is any different from the parallel you just described. Profits are profits, whether they originate from a lone genius idea or a work force of thousands.
> 
> This has nothing to do with you having had it easier or those who have had to struggle a little more. It doesn't matter. But it is about your elitist attitude in thinking that just because people work in service industry jobs it is because they have not tried harder enough in life to educate or better themselves. Or that because certain circumstances exist extra compensation should not be forthcoming.Seems to me your the one trying to rationalize away your cheap and entitled attitude.
> 
> BTW, "cashless" does not mean "tipless". Those are two totally separate transactions. While your ride is paid for using your credit/debit card, it still does not stop you from taking out a 5 to thank your driver with. But like I said before, your upbringing leaves a lot to be desired, so I will just chalk the attitude up to environmental indoctrination. Moron much ?!?!


BTW did you graduate college? who has the elitist attitude? It seems like its you. I don't think u know what an analogy is. Whatever i said was not a direct comment to uber drivers in general...it applies to "people who don't try to better themself" You could be a wall st cat making 100K...don't matter. You try to make it seem like im implying on attacking you personally. You gotta get off your high horse and see the big picture. my upbringing? ha.....and whos driving? nice talking to you.


----------



## ksk2000 (May 10, 2016)

JJ/Uber/Miami said:


> When a person like you utters a statement like that, it makes Atheism seem a bit more palatable.


i really hope you're not a christian...religion is not something to mess around with.

You don't know anything about me, and you say this. This is the jealousy that i see everyday around me. You can't get around it, cause the other 99% hate on you. Why, because we made something of ourselves. You only see what we have but not what it took to obtain those things. Very short sighted..and this is why the 99% stay in the category. All you're doing is just senselessly trying to attack a person you know nothing about. I'm not attacking you I'm trying to give you advice. Why not get motivated and try to join instead of having spite. This conversation was about uber and tipping not about money and lifestyles. You turned it into it


----------



## UberReallySucks (Jul 17, 2015)

ksk2000 said:


> man you're clueless what part of no toll going into nj don't u understand. You on the other part of the country trying to tell me how it is living here....ur googling isn't everything. Theres no point in arguing...its like me trying to tell you how to live in san diego....SMH i hope you make alot of money. its like talking to a wall SON.


_Obviously you got a lot of time on your hands sitting there blabbering your nonsense... I don't. So this stupid convo is as of now over!

And I'm glad I live here and not there because if I happened to get your request for a ride, I would drive you to the closest, tallest bridge and throw you off of it. I doubt anyone would miss you seeing that you are such a dis-likeable inividual. _


----------



## ksk2000 (May 10, 2016)

UberReallySucks said:


> _Obviously you got a lot of time on your hands sitting there blabbering your nonsense... I don't. So this stupid convo is as of now over!
> 
> And I'm glad I live here and not there because if I happened to get your request for a ride, I would drive you to the closest, tallest bridge and throw you off of it. I doubt anyone would miss you seeing that you are such a dis-likeable inividual. _


Sure time for u to get to work.. Good luck.


----------



## JJ/Uber/Miami (Jun 24, 2015)

ksk2000 said:


> i really hope you're not a christian...religion is not something to mess around with.


I really hope YOU are not professing Christianity, because if you are, a good re-reading of biblical principles should be a priority for you. GENEROSITY and HOSPITALITY are huge virtues according to Jesus. Go check it out !!!!


----------



## JJ/Uber/Miami (Jun 24, 2015)

ksk2000 said:


> i really hope you're not a christian...religion is not something to mess around with.
> 
> You don't know anything about me, and you say this. This is the jealousy that i see everyday around me. You can't get around it, cause the other 99% hate on you. Why, because we made something of ourselves. You only see what we have but not what it took to obtain those things. Very short sighted..and this is why the 99% stay in the category. All you're doing is just senselessly trying to attack a person you know nothing about. I'm not attacking you I'm trying to give you advice. Why not get motivated and try to join instead of having spite. This conversation was about uber and tipping not about money and lifestyles. You turned it into it


Whatever Mister. You don't want to tip, then don't. When the quality of drivers, cars, and service plummet as a result, don't come back here complaining about that. I have my own vehicle, so I don't have to depend on others to get me where I need to be, but if I do I will come out of pocket with a little extra for the service that was provided. Generosity is just a part of my DNA.

As passengers, we just have differing opinions, and that's fine. I don't care about being part of the 1% if attitudes like yours are a pre-requisite. I am done with this pointless conversation. Peace out !!!!


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

ksk2000 said:


> first off uber is not that cheap...if you were paying attention to my postings.


So maybe you're the exception, majority of rides are under $5
Or maybe $5 is a lot to you, anyway Uber keeps half of that


ksk2000 said:


> And i don't care what my rating is, im a customer not a driver. To me it doesn't matter...to you it does matter.


Right, so when I see you're low rating I pass on the ride , eventually nobody will pick you up assuming *************. Which seems correct so far


ksk2000 said:


> If you ever ran a business before you would know customers come first...you have to adjust not the other way around.


No, making a profit comes first.
Uber corporate is doing okay.
Drivers are not, most burn out in a few weeks after realizing that Uber lied. Eventually Uber will burn thru the available idiots and run out of drivers.
I only drive if it's profitable for me, so you can play on your phone and watch
No available drivers.
Or
Cancelations from drivers seeing your low rating.


ksk2000 said:


> I wish you well with your future endeavors


That's creepy, same type of response the Uber CSR computer sends 


ksk2000 said:


> Sure time for u to get to work.. Good luck.


Okay your mean, now you get ignore status! Good by


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

uberxtreme said:


> If your not cheap why not just buy a car?


Oh that's funny, money bags ksk2000 could just buy a car.


----------



## ksk2000 (May 10, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> Oh that's funny, money bags ksk2000 could just buy a car.


I have 3 cars...no more garage space for more

Don't take out ubers short comings out on the consumer. The min charge I ever got for a 2 mile ride was $7 here. Yea it's not exp...but relative to what? Cabs here local cost $5( w 20% tip included) to travel 2 miles. Don't blame me if uber takes a big chunk of it...I'm still paying what I'm paying. Yea ur right, eventually uber will have no drivers if they screw drivers over. But that's their business...someone will always take their place...it's already happening. Always someone willing to work...it's Ur choice but u gotta change ur attitude that it's consumer who loses when u stop working. Its only U. And loss of extra income. With the way things are going i wouldn't be surprised if you don't even have the uber opportunity in the near future.


----------



## ksk2000 (May 10, 2016)

JJ/Uber/Miami said:


> Whatever Mister. You don't want to tip, then don't. When the quality of drivers, cars, and service plummet as a result, don't come back here complaining about that. I have my own vehicle, so I don't have to depend on others to get me where I need to be, but if I do I will come out of pocket with a little extra for the service that was provided. Generosity is just a part of my DNA.
> 
> As passengers, we just have differing opinions, and that's fine. I don't care about being part of the 1% if attitudes like yours are a pre-requisite. I am done with this pointless conversation. Peace out !!!!


What do u mean by drop in service and quality of drivers...whoever I use,I do it to get from point a to b when I am drinking. That's all I care about. I don't care if a Camry or a limo picks me up. I don't care on quality of drivers its all same to me. It's very rare to see a nice cab driver in this area ever....so peoples expectations in this area is already very low. Someone acting fake to keep their ratings up in the system by forcing small talk is no concern to me. If anything I prefer not to be around fake peeps.


----------



## ksk2000 (May 10, 2016)

No, making a profit comes first.
Uber corporate is doing okay.
Drivers are not, most burn out in a few weeks after realizing that Uber lied. Eventually Uber will burn thru the available idiots and run out of drivers.
I only drive if it's profitable for me, so you can play on your phone and watch
No available drivers.


GAAP losses (net revenue minus cost of revenue, operating expenses and other costs) totaled $671.4 million in 2014. Those losses expanded to $987.2 million in the first half of 2015.

how is uber doing ok, when they are losing so much money? I'm sure uber cares for you, but they got to make their money first.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Jufkii said:


> Troll alert.


End Of Message


----------



## JJ/Uber/Miami (Jun 24, 2015)

ksk2000 said:


> If anything I prefer not to be around fake peeps.


In that case, NEVER look into another mirror....


----------



## ksk2000 (May 10, 2016)

JJ/Uber/Miami said:


> In that case, NEVER look into another mirror....


U need to take a very good look in the mirror Mr driver. Don't hate son.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> End Of Message


Brings a new beginning.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

ksk2000 said:


> god doesn't reward those that wish harm upon others.


Prove it!


----------



## ksk2000 (May 10, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> Prove it!


Martin shkreli


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

ksk2000 said:


> Martin shkreli


What did your god have to his troubles?

Martin Shkreli is responsible forMartin Shkreli's problems.


----------



## Uberdummy (Apr 6, 2016)

ksk2000 said:


> as a passenger, the reason i use the uber app is for the convenience of having a cashless transaction that is linked to a pre selected card to debit out of. Uber as a business is smart for not allowing you guys to ask for tips or including that on the apps. If that was required I don't see the difference between you guys and calling a regular cab. I take uber cause of the convenience not to save a few bucks. In the area where i live ubers actually more exp then calling a black cab. Although with surge pricing uber is more exp i do it cause it is convenient. That is the method that the uber used to grab its market share. If they were to go back on that, there would be a substantial drop in customer base and revenue...which equates to no jobs for you. You should be happy that uber is giving you an option to make extra money in which u would never have had the opportunity. I hate these tip jars everywhere. All of americans, esp the millinium generation want to take for nothing and feel entitled. I'm only 38 myself but i have the complete opposite attitude of the youngsters these days. Its a big problem in our society. If you are unhappy with uber cause of no tipping, then you can choose not to work and make the extra money....simple as that. I have cars and can drive uber too if i please, but for me there's no value in it. It's not worth it for me..and I choose only to be a passenger for now. If things get out of hand i might go back to the black cabs. For the people that are saying that asking nicely won't offend anyone..you are wrong...because someone with strong opinions like me will report you right away. To sum it up, just be thankful that you have a job. There are many other less fortunate people out there. Becareful for what you ask for, because sometimes you might get it.


You like sack of steaming .... You just don't want to to tip period. You use Lyft and the poor driver doesn't know you didn't tip him until he gets his report the next day and you're long gone you long winded LIAR. Be thankful i have a job huh you ******.


----------

